# النحاس



## alshangiti (22 أبريل 2007)

يعتبر النحاس اول معدن استخدمة الأنسان وثانى المعادن من حيث تعدد المنافع بعد الحديد وهو عبارة عن فلز احمر اللون يتغير لونة وخصائصة عندما يتحد مع عناصر اخرى مشكلا مركبات مختلفة .
اشتق النحاس من الأسم اللا تينى لجزيرة قبرص cyprus وسمى الخام cyprium ثم حرف على مدى السنين الى cyprum واشتق رمزة الكيمبائى cu من الحرفين الأولين لأسمة .

يتميز النحاس بقابليتة للطرق والسحب وبلدونتة وتوصيلة الجيد للحرارة والكهرباء ويعتبر أشد المعادن توصيلا للكهرباء بعد الفضة , كما انة مقاوم للتأثيرات الكيميائية ورغم ذلك فهو يتأثر بالهواء الرطب حيث يتغطى سطحة بغشاء أخضر يتراكم مع تقادم الزمن .

يتواجد النحاس فى الطبيعة على هيئة فلزات حرة , كبريتيدات , اكاسيد , كربونات , أو سليكات ويمكن أن تتواجد خامات النحاس فى جميع أنواع الصخور ويكون فى الغالب متحدا مع عناصر اخرى مكونا بذلك اكثر من 200 معدن أشهرها معدن الكالكو بيريت الذى يعتبر المعدن الأساسى للنحاس فى أكثر من 50 % من خامات النحاس فى العالم ويصاحب النحاس عادة معادن اخرى مثل الزنك أو الرصاص او الحديد او الذهب والفضة .
خامات النحاس تحتاج الى عملية تركيز ومعالجة قبل صهرها وتعتمد المعالجة على طبيعة الخام ونوعية المعادن المصاحبة وتشمل على عمليات التكسير والطحن ثم التركيز بواسطة التعويم . 

يدخل النحاس في تركيب العديد من السبائك حيث يضاف مثلا للذهب بكميات قليلة لاعطاء الذهب الصلادة الكافية في تصنيع المخشلات, وتصنع منه العملات المعدنية كعملة نحاسية أو يدخل ضمن السبائك, يدخل في صناعة البرونز (سبيكة), وكذلك قي صناعة الأعتدة الحربية, وبعض الأجهزة والمعدات الموسيقية النحاس مادة جيدة للتوصيل الحراري والتوصيل الكهربائي, لذا تصنع منه المبادلات الحرارية والاسلاك والتوصيلات الكهربائية, كذلك يستخدم النحاس في صنع البطاريات والعدات الكهربائية والصناعية وأوعية الطهي


----------



## علاء الهدي (22 أبريل 2007)

موضوع جميل
شكرا جزيلا


----------

